# Newish hatchlings



## Nephrurus (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello all, 

Recently I've become inundated with _Oedura marmorata_ eggs and the very first clutches have started to hatch.
Definetly worth a photo or two as the young are exquisitly beautiful. Here are the first two babies, and a photo of the mother. 


















All the best, 

-H


----------



## Twiggz (Nov 7, 2007)

beaut pic there H.


----------



## dunno103 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi

yes they are beautiful

good luck with them

cheers

Steve


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 7, 2007)

they have some beautiful colours!

so cute as well : )


----------



## mummydolittle (Nov 7, 2007)

They are so pretty.


Great shots by the way.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 7, 2007)

What locality Henry?


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 7, 2007)

Western Qld


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 7, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. Very similar to the ones I have seen west of Currawinya NP.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 7, 2007)

I have never seen that species before, the young are specacular, thanks for sharing. BTW, how long do the young keep those colours?


----------



## mblissett (Nov 7, 2007)

will you be selling the babies 

if so what price are you looking at...... need to budget lol 

Matt


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 7, 2007)

It depends how much you feed them. It usually fades by about adult size to a more "deep purple sprinkled woth gold dust". Yes. I know, a very romantic description but it's not too far from right.

-H


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 7, 2007)

Very impressive


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 7, 2007)

Very Nice, I had a lonley male marmorata for about 7 years, they are hard to find in europe (esp females) and when you do they tend to cost about $400+ !. Do most of the oedura look very similar when young?
Great quality shots too, can i ask what camera ?


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 7, 2007)

Most have beautiful colours when young, then they fade to a different pattern (sometimes even better!). 

My camera is a Nikon Coolpix 5700....

-H


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 7, 2007)

Some of the most impressive O.marmorata's I have seen are Danny Brown's Meekathara animals. I'm not sure how he managed to take such a horrible photo of this one (will probably blame it on Stewy like everything else...) but it gives an indication of how awesome they are -


----------



## wood_nymph (Nov 7, 2007)

they'e beautiful little guys, reminds me of the day i got my fist hep, he was one of these guys but he escaped eailer this week 
congats on the sucessful beeding you'll be having lots of fun with that lot


----------

